
Travis needs your help - sthulbourn
https://love.travis-ci.org
======
frio
It'd be nice if Travis CI took a step towards distributing itself more easily.
I've got spare bandwidth and spare CPU cycles: why not provide downloadable
Vagrant boxes or scripts to allow me to run a couple of CI VMs locally? I did
look through their site for this kind of info, but didn't manage to find
anything particularly easily.

------
kyt
Pardon me for being ignorant, but what exactly is Travis CI? I can't find any
information on that site or on the github repo page. If I don't know what it
is, I can't donate.

~~~
tedivm
It's a CI system with _amazing_ github integration. All you have to do is add
a small config file [1], create an account, and then enable the post commit
hook (a nice little on/off toggle) and your project is now being tested on
every change [2]. It also has easy to incorporate badges you can put in PR's
to show that your changes pass [3].

[1] <https://github.com/tedivm/Stash/blob/master/.travis.yml>

[2] <http://travis-ci.org/#!/tedivm/Stash>

[3] <https://github.com/tedivm/Stash/pull/37>

~~~
tferris
But aren't you testing new code _before_ pushing to Github anyway? Still
wondering about Travis' use case.

~~~
tedivm
You'd think so- I know _I_ am- but it's really nice seeing a pull request with
that badge there saying it's passed.

------
Rickasaurus
I would donate in a heartbeat if they had mono support. Without .NET it's just
not that useful to me.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
For anyone wondering: they have received $101.391 from 547 donors in 102 days
of campaign.

Ah, the first payment is actually one of the guys testing if the payment
process works on production; amusing.

